# HDD Media Player no files in root directory



## stevaid (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, i need help. ive looked everywhere on the net to no avail

i bought a Hard Drive media player with a 250gb hdd. 

However it keeps losing the file directory when i plug it in to the tv. although when i plug it back in to the computer the files are there.

It shows the ROOT folder and says there is nothing in there, 
do you know how i fix it. i dont have any software for it, any ideas? does it need firmware? or know where i can get it? 
My pc is running XP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, the make/model of this device would be real useful here, no?


----------



## stevaid (Feb 12, 2009)

The device is merely called and HDD PORTABLE MEDIA PLAYER of a generic sort from a company called Digital Function. I was under the impression that this issue has occurred accross a number of diferent makes and models from my researches on the net. I would not have thought that it was make and model specific. Cleary your knowledge is superior if not your manners.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since wise cracks rather than real data are your specialty, I'll leave you with it.


----------



## stevaid (Feb 12, 2009)

Interpersponal skills clearly not being your forte that was soo unpredictable. Boo Hoo he wouldn't share the secret D'oh


----------

